# 🐶Which do you prefer and why?



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We have so many awesome conversations/debates here on the forum. And lately we've had a lot of new comers who are new to chi's or who have been chi owners for some time. While we can all agree that chi's are a wonderful breed and our favorite breed of choice, there's so many varieties, from coat type, head shape, colors patterns, male female. Which do you prefer and why?

In the beginning I never had a preference. I just knew I wanted a small dog and had never thought of the chihuahua until I stumbled across some photos of 'teacup chihuahuas' online. Now I know that term is just a marketing ploy. However, through my search I also learned about the wide array of colors and patterns as well as Apple and deer heads. I never found the apple heads as appealing. As back then their eyes and heads seemed so exaggerated. Finally I found my boy Bailey, a deer head chocolate tri blue eyed boy and I fell in love. My next chi was a long coat sable girl named Kendall. And years later I accumulated 2 more longcoat black and white apple head girls. So I guess now, my preference is longcoat. And female. But I love both sexes. How about you?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I am new to the Chi world but certainly not new to the small, feisty breed of dogs. I actually had a pug/Chi mix my second last dog. She was also a rescue and lived to be 13 and I really loved her. She had a deer head Chi head and a chi/pug combo body. And now that I have an actual Chi I realize just how Chi-like she really was!

I also had a Miniature Pinscher as our last dog. And they have a very deer-like head. In fact, many Min Pin info sites say that a Min Pin, when standing erect, actually look like deer.

My point is that I prefer the deer head shape and short coat. Really only because we hike and camp and do a lot of outdoor stuff and well, the woods and burrs don't mix with long-haired dogs! 

But just because I prefer to be momma to a short-haired dog doesn't mean I don't think the long-haired are freaking cute as heck! LOL!

It's sort of how I love allll dogs but I don't personally want a large dog.

Make sense?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

All mine are Smooth coats, but only one (Delilah) is anywhere near breed standard. I think Delilah is just the most beautiful creature, I love her head, her bold eyes, her body shape and her blue sable colouring.
If I was starting from scratch, I would pick dogs who are to standard but not too extreme.
I didn't really choose any of our dogs (except Delilah) they just sort of happened lol.
I would love a white or cream one, and I love both coats but prefer the convenience of the Smooths.
I have always preferred bitches to dogs, so if I could only have one it would be a typey smooth white bitch.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> We have so many awesome conversations/debates here on the forum. And lately we've had a lot of new comers who are new to chi's or who have been chi owners for some time. While we can all agree that chi's are a wonderful breed and our favorite breed of choice, there's so many varieties, from coat type, head shape, colors patterns, male female. Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> In the beginning I never had a preference. I just knew I wanted a small dog and had never thought of the chihuahua until I stumbled across some photos of 'teacup chihuahuas' online. Now I know that term is just a marketing ploy. However, through my search I also learned about the wide array of colors and patterns as well as Apple and deer heads. I never found the apple heads as appealing. As back then their eyes and heads seemed so exaggerated. Finally I found my boy Bailey, a deer head chocolate tri blue eyed boy and I fell in love. My next chi was a long coat sable girl named Kendall. And years later I accumulated 2 more longcoat black and white apple head girls. So I guess now, my preference is longcoat. And female. But I love both sexes. How about you?


I love them all as well. My preference I suppose, are long coats. Something about how soft and luxurious their coats are just really appeals to me. That being said, there sure are some cute and beautiful short coats here on the forum. I always thought I liked females better, and planned on picking out a female puppy. But then I saw little Bentley and his calm, affectionate demeanor and knew I had to have him!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love my smooth coat, apple headed boys. Looking into their huge eyes is like looking into the soul of the Universe. Having said that, I have gained an appreciation of the beauty of long coats through photos that you all post here.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stella, white chi's are soooo beautiful. I wanted one for the longest time years ago. They seem pretty hard to come by. 
You have a blue sable girl? That sounds like a beautiful color for a sable. I'd love to see photos of her someday. 
I'm the same, if I started from scratch I'd have all standard chi's too, but not too extreme as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I love them all as well. My preference I suppose, are long coats. Something about how soft and luxurious their coats are just really appeals to me. That being said, there sure are some cute and beautiful short coats here on the forum. I always thought I liked females better, and planned on picking out a female puppy. But then I saw little Bentley and his calm, affectionate demeanor and knew I had to have him!



It's sort of by accident how I came to prefer long coats. I do love the look of smooths and personally think smooths, rather deer or Apple head look more 'chi' like in that you can clearly see more of the definitive features that makes a chi a chi. I think I'll always have long coats though. I wouldn't mind a long coat boy some day though. 
Can't wait to see how similar Bentley's coat turns out in comparison to Bev's.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie were the first chis I ever got and I love them so much that my preference was always what I was used too... short coat chis. but, really i think i really love all chis . doesn't matter long or short coat and actually doesn't matter what color either. i love them all  
i thought Ellie Mae would have a smooth coat like Minnie and Tootsie but she surprised me and her hair is longer than theirs and i don't think its done growing yet . hehe. so, i love her no matter what... no preference. She's my little angel :angel1:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Well, I am new to the Chi world but certainly not new to the small, feisty breed of dogs. I actually had a pug/Chi mix my second last dog. She was also a rescue and lived to be 13 and I really loved her. She had a deer head Chi head and a chi/pug combo body. And now that I have an actual Chi I realize just how Chi-like she really was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now here's a unique response lol. And I love it. It's really cool that Dorothy will get to join in on hiking with you. I'm sure a long coat would do just as fine hiking lol. My Kendall would love to go with you, her tan coat would blend right in with nature. None of my long coats are double coats. So their fur is very close to their body. But they are long on their ears, buttocks, feet etc.
The Min pin is the first breed of dog I ever liked 😊. 
The pug/chi combo sounds really awesome.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Minnie and Tootsie were the first chis I ever got and I love them so much that my preference was always what I was used too... short coat chis. but, really i think i really love all chis . doesn't matter long or short coat and actually doesn't matter what color either. i love them all
> 
> i thought Ellie Mae would have a smooth coat like Minnie and Tootsie but she surprised me and her hair is longer than theirs and i don't think its done growing yet . hehe. so, i love her no matter what... no preference. She's my little angel :angel1:



Love that Ellie Mae has longer fur around her neck. I've seen other smooth coats like that. But Ellie Mae's is def the longest I've seen.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chiluv04 said:


> Stella, white chi's are soooo beautiful. I wanted one for the longest time years ago. They seem pretty hard to come by.
> You have a blue sable girl? That sounds like a beautiful color for a sable. I'd love to see photos of her someday.
> I'm the same, if I started from scratch I'd have all standard chi's too, but not too extreme as well.


Delilah's colouring is quite hard to capture on camera. She is quite light, a cream/oatmeal shade at the base of her coat, with the blue ticking, She always looks more tan/orange in pics which give her an overall brownish tinge. She is more silvery in real life, my teeny tiny Dire wolf.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love all chis too! And as you know, I have 2 deer head and 2 apple head. I think I like both short and long coats equally but I favor the apple head look the most. I love the big forehead/short muzzle look like Leo has! But then you have to be careful with possibly getting a hydro pup, which is really scarey. I remember when Leo was a pup, a vet at Oakhill was certain leo had h hydrocephalus just based on his high forehead!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love Leo's features. I don't think his pup pictures looked like that if a hydro pup at all. I also love his coat. You don't see too many chi's with long flowing fringe at the back of their legs like that.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd have to say a dog needs to be furry to me. I immediately fell in love with long coats and now have four. I've always loved cats and I think long coat fur reminds me of my long haired cats. Wouldn't trade the affection of a tiny long coat chi for anything in the world.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a fun topic! And it's fun everyone has their opinion and no one seems to be getting offended. With that being said, I was never, ever a fan of chihuahuas. And with that being said, it's because I never knew any better. I was in the market for a small dog, to me being anywhere from 10 to 20 pounds! And then I happened upon my Corona girl. >4 pounds. When I got her she was a baby and I was told she was a chi, possible chi mix. I couldn't refuse her eyes! Anyway I had no idea there were "chi types". I sent a picture to my daughter and she responded with oh my gosh she looks just like a baby deer, and I agreed! It was only later that week, when through my research I ever heard of a deer head chi! I also had no idea there were long coat chis. Now am I not only a fan of chis, I am intrigued and almost obsessed with them!! All types! But I am going to have to say my little deer head is my favorite!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Loving everyone's stories. 

I too never knew there were long haired chi's either until after I got my first chi Bailey and started reading books and researching the breed more heavily. I forgot where I read this recently. But I read somewhere that the chihuahua breed has the most varieties of any other breed. This breed comes in the biggest range of colors and patterns, not to mention coat lengths. I forgot which larger breed they mentioned comes in several coat colors too. But it really is true. Most other small breeds, Yorkies, Poms, papillons don't come near coat colors and patterns as chi's. And they generally look the same. No two chi's really look the same, even if they are the same head shape, color etc.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> But just because I prefer to be momma to a short-haired dog doesn't mean I don't think the long-haired are freaking cute as heck! LOL!


This right here! LOL Meoshia, this is my kind of thread! Lulu was a spur of the moment, she's-so-adorable-I-must-have-her purchase, so I didn't know anything about the breed and had to come home and research. That being said, like many of you who have "tweeked" their preferences since first discovering the breed or buying/adopting their first chi, I love them all but have my preference. Probably because I just adore my Lulu so very much, I love her head and face and would want my personal chis to have her look. Stella, I also love white chis, but living in the south with a white dog I can tell you from experience--fleas LOVE white dogs! I wouldn't get one because I wouldn't want to deal with that headache. I love all colors--any one would be fine with me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> This right here! LOL Meoshia, this is my kind of thread! Lulu was a spur of the moment, she's-so-adorable-I-must-have-her purchase, so I didn't know anything about the breed and had to come home and research. That being said, like many of you who have "tweeked" their preferences since first discovering the breed or buying/adopting their first chi, I love them all but have my preference. Probably because I just adore my Lulu so very much, I love her head and face and would want my personal chis to have her look. Stella, I also love white chis, but living in the south with a white dog I can tell you from experience--fleas LOVE white dogs! I wouldn't get one because I wouldn't want to deal with that headache. I love all colors--any one would be fine with me.



Love your story Tina! The white chi's in the south comment is hilarious. I did not know this 😳


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Short coat, apple head by far. I like both genders. I have a boy now though, and he's my first chi.

If I could have any chi in the world, a white one with a big apple head and dark eyes would be my choice I think. Or another color with a nice blaze on his face.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like a few of has white chi's as our dream chi's 😍. They are rare beauties for sure.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep. They're so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha! Meoshia, they don't tell you to put on white socks and walk around in the yard or your house to check out your flea problem for nothing! I don't know what it is about white that a flea loves so much unless being black they just know black and white is a great color combo. Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Hahaha! Meoshia, they don't tell you to put on white socks and walk around in the yard or your house to check out your flea problem for nothing! I don't know what it is about white that a flea loves so much unless being black they just know black and white is a great color combo. Lol



Well my mom is from Arkansas and I was born there as well, not quite the 'deep south' but I bet you she has some stories lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Well my mom is from Arkansas and I was born there as well, not quite the 'deep south' but I bet you she has some stories lol


I'm sure she does! Especially if she's ever had a white dog. We got our first dog 9 years ago, and it was a Maltese. Thank goodness we don't really have a flea problem at our house considering where we live, but it come from being diligent with our treatment of the yard and the great knowledge I've gotten on this forum. The best time we had with little to no fleas was the year we put out beneficial nematodes. I can't say enough about how well they work!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I guess I was initially attracted to the classic chihuahua look - smooth coat and tan colour like Lilo (or a white one). I was never too bothered about deer or apple head (I find a lot of chis here seem to fall in between anyway). I was dead set on getting a light coloured one, but after meeting Coco (black and tan), I just fell in love. I've since discovered all the possible colours and markings and have no preference. I think they're all cute in their own ways. Merles are the only ones I'm not a big fan of. 

I'm not sure why, but we've always preferred females. We weren't sure about getting Rocky for this reason when we saw his ad. I'm glad we decided to meet him anyway because he ended up being perfect for us. I still prefer females, but I love my little man Rocky and I think a female and a male together has worked out pretty well. 

As for coats, I like both smooth and long. I like the convenience of smooth coats though, they're so easy to take care of. We go on a lot of walks and hikes so it's much easier to clean them after they've jumped in puddles of mud. lol I had a shih tzu and a maltese when I was younger and gosh the things that got stuck in their hair. lol But who knows, maybe I'll have a LC one day, they're so cute too.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Long coats all the way! Nothing beats a cute little pair of "butt pants"! lol I never much cared for Chihuahuas before seeing the long coat variety just a few years ago. I know I needed a smallish dog because I was moving to a small apartment. Chis kept popping up as the perfect dogs for small apartments, but I kept resisting until I saw a long coat. 

Cai has an apple head with a longer muzzle and I think he is adorable! As far as colors, I like the tri colored black and tans, chocolate and tans, and blues. Cai is actually fawn and tan tri which I've never seen mentioned before.  I fell in love with him because he looked like the chihuahua version of my golden retriever that had passed. Right down to the brown points.

As for the flea thing, I think the deeper south you go the less likely they are to give a damn about what color your pet is lol. We are dealing with an epic flea problem right now. I tried Advantix II last year which was pretty much like dropping water on Cai for all the good it did.:foxes15: I had to give him Trifexis which instantly put a stop to them. This year I tried Frontline which hasn't done any good AT all. We have a vet appointment next month, so I will be giving him Trifexis again.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Thankfully, where I live, fleas are seasonal only so color isn't as important for flea purposes.

We get BAD ticks but even after living here a long time, we've only had fleas once ever. It was on our lab mix. One thing that is nice about Doug is that since he has almost no hair at all, any flea or tick that were to land on him would be incredibly obvious. I found a tick once that was just sitting on him, it never had time to attach because with no hair, the post walk once over found it. Ticks are nasty here for sure, they are big and icky and there are thousands.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Like others have said I prefer short coats just because it is easier with the hiking/camping/ dust that is around here- although I really love the look of long hairs and I can't say I would never get one. I also prefer a darker dog that doesn't look so dirty, although if I could magically make Kerri and Nova any color I would go for something more tan or at least less black because of the sun and the heat around here!

I LOVE the typical, not too exaggerated AKC show dog look, although that is not at all what I have. I'm not crazy about the extreme short muzzle/giant eye thing that is popping up the last 10 years though. Kerri's head is somewhat typey, with a strong right angle at the muzzle, although her muzzle its self is a little long. Now that I have gotten into chis I am picky about size. I think from now on I would always shoot for a 4-7lb dog. I would be too scared of the littles (plus agility, I want in the 12" height class with the pappions). I love the portability of the smaller dogs though, want to be able to keep them in a bag or in the cabin of an airplane. I like fitting more than one in my lap at once too.

I fell in love with the personality of the breed more than anything else and never thought I would care too much about any of the physical parts. Now that I see a lot of chis though I know what I like! Still it would mostly be size and personality that I cared about most.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Thankfully, where I live, fleas are seasonal only so color isn't as important for flea purposes.
> 
> We get BAD ticks but even after living here a long time, we've only had fleas once ever. It was on our lab mix. One thing that is nice about Doug is that since he has almost no hair at all, any flea or tick that were to land on him would be incredibly obvious. I found a tick once that was just sitting on him, it never had time to attach because with no hair, the post walk once over found it. Ticks are nasty here for sure, they are big and icky and there are thousands.


What state are you in? I'm pretty sure there are ticks in these Louisiana parts, but I have not seen one in ages. My golden never had a tick, and I can only ever remember seeing one flea on him. (Lived in a different area then.) We have lots of feral cats in our apartment complex which is where the flea problem comes from. (Thankfully a rescue group came and did the whole trap, neuter/spay, and release thing last year.) The fleas usually start slow at the beginning of April, go to full infestation by June, then die out around October. Our winter was pretty mild so they started in March this year. They are pretty bad right now.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Idaho. Tick central! They loooove it up here.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm.. I love the look of a good standard chihuahua and love a smooth coat. Mine are less grooming and shedding. With that being said I have the sweetest long coat also. But my heart will always be with my past boy Yoshi that was not standard in the slightest. I miss him like crazy. My 2nd heart is Gidget, she has really won mine and her daddies heart


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Never heard of fleas having a color preference. I live in the south also and they have always been a problem here with most I know and where I used to live. I do not have a flea problem in WNC


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

I think if I would to get another chi, it would be the standard short hair. I just love the look of the big eyes, ears, round forehead, and the simple maintenance of the coat. I have a short hair deer head chi and a long hair chi but she doesn't have the fluffy coat. People always know that my short hair is a chihuahua. But with my long hair Chi it's always a guessing game. I really love all chis. And I really love this forum because I get to enjoy everyone beautiful chis in all colors and sizes.:drunken:


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

If I get another Chi it will probably be another short hair. I never have been able to tell if my boy has an apple or deer head. But I love the way my Chewy looks.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I guess I was initially attracted to the classic chihuahua look - smooth coat and tan colour like Lilo (or a white one). I was never too bothered about deer or apple head (I find a lot of chis here seem to fall in between anyway). I was dead set on getting a light coloured one, but after meeting Coco (black and tan), I just fell in love. I've since discovered all the possible colours and markings and have no preference. I think they're all cute in their own ways. Merles are the only ones I'm not a big fan of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol it's true long coats do get some crazy things stuck in their hair. And if they're as rowdy as my long coat girls are then the matted up ear tangles are annoying too. My girls ear fringe gets knots in them all the time as they love to play wrestle. Fortunately I do t have double coats, so maintenance isn't to bad. And Ava 3.6 lbs is faster to wash than my smooth coat because she's so tiny! And by the time I dry the little thing with a towel she 80% dry.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

If it's not a color thing with fleas maybe it's a breed thing. All I know is I live on the Gulf Coast in Alabama with a white Maltese that's a flea magnet in the summer no matter what we do to prevent them and a tan and white chi that won't get 3 fleas a year on her, and everything about their care and environment is the same.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol my long coat is a dream to groom compared to my yorkie


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I prefer short hair. As for deer head or apple head, I guess I like them both. I think Marley is kind of inbetween with that. I'm probably picking up a little old girl on Tuesday from the shelter and she is definitely deer head. this is her:
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31895821/


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a great topic!

I prefer long coat, apple heads. But, I love them all. I really have no color preference. When I first started my research I thought I had to have a fawn, but as I continued to look at pictures and read about all the different colors and patterns, I realized I liked them all and that didn't matter. I also think the smooth coats have more of the "chi" look and I always get asked what breed is Carolina. Therefore, I guess a lot of people don't realize chi's come in the long coat variety. 

I have always loved the fur. My first dog as an adult, was a 10lb. male Shih Tzu (probably why I prefer long coat, apple heads) and I have a Maine **** cat, so I even love fur on my cats. Therefore, I always knew if I ever got a chi it had to be a long coat.

Carolina does not have a double coat and unlike Shih Tzu's, Chi's hair gets to a certain length and does not continue to grow. Grooming her is a dream compared to how my beloved Shih Tzu was and my cat is. My cat has more "chaps" and the "Elizabethan" ruff then I think Carolina ever will.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> What a great topic!
> 
> I prefer long coat, apple heads. But, I love them all. I really have no color preference. When I first started my research I thought I had to have a fawn, but as I continued to look at pictures and read about all the different colors and patterns, I realized I liked them all and that didn't matter. I also think the smooth coats have more of the "chi" look and I always get asked what breed is Carolina. Therefore, I guess a lot of people don't realize chi's come in the long coat variety.
> 
> ...


I have a male shih Tzu as well. He is the reason my chi's will only be short haired ones. Ugh!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> What a great topic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My girls aren't double coats either. It's almost like having 3 girls with hair slightly longer than a smooth coat but with ear fringe like a weeping willow tree lol. Well at least that's the case with my Ava. As she has the shortest hair on her body, but the longest most beautiful ear fringe. Braxton's fur is Stunning! It's the whitest white with deep black splotches and it's very wavy and longer on the body than Ava's. And Kendall has the longest coat of all of my girls and a perfectly plumed tail. I actually grew to love long coats. And now will forever have long coats. I agree that smooth coats look the most like chi's.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cairo is a double long coat. We are at the end of the "spring blowout of winter coat on a double long coat" season. :daisy: lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I notice in winter mine shed more and have drier skin. Their coats are fine in summer. Ava is 1 1/2 yrs, I'm hoping her coat will fill out a bit more.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've wanted a pet for a long time, and I thought it was time for me to really get one. Since my living space is very small, my choices came down to tortoise, sugar glider or small dog. Thought about getting mini yorkshire or toy poodle or chi.. and finally decided to get a smooth coat chi, cause I doubt I'll be able to spare time to groom a long haired dog. 

Personally, I think long coats are beautiful and fabulous. I like apple head, they're so cute. As for colors, I really like looking at single colored chis, white or black. I really like Elena's color as well. I don't know what color she is categorized as. She has some fawn, red/tan and a little chocolate.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

*My preference is any Chi that is Healthy!!*

My last chi was a little female Deer head rescue. She was a short coat. (note my Avatar). Sadly we lost her last year to leukemia. Now I have an Apple head long hair male.

I had some definite preferences after losing Coco. The longhair chis don't shed like the short coat. God bless her, Coco shed like a German Shepherd. It was awful. 

Then this time I opted for a male. I had several schools of thought on this. Don't laugh now. It's been my experience that the female is more clingy and more focused on one person... and the males although they gravitate more to one person, they kind of spread the love around a bit more. My husband was so jealous that Coco only had eyes for me, he begged me to try out a male. While Leo is definitely my boy (I'm home with him all day), he is happy to see my hubby come home and goes to him for cuddles often throughout the day. Coco never would do that. I neutered him as soon as the Vet said he was old enough (6 months) so we never got into "furniture marking" or anything like that.

As far as Apple Head or Deer Head... I know to show the dog it has to have an Apple head, but I could care less. Just for a companion dog, to me it doesn't matter, I'll take whichever one is healthy and happy and available for a loving home. That said, after getting a rescue and living through her previous abuse issues, I did go to a breeder which is why Leo ended up an Apple head.

I still miss Coco like crazy, but Leo is working hard to help me move on.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I prefer deer heads, or a mix of deer and apple head. As far as coats go, I think long coats are gorgeous, but prefer to stick to short. They're just easier to maintain for me. lol I've only had two chihuahuas so far, both female. Male or female, it doesn't matter to me though. I love them both!


----------

